# Iverson chopper



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 4, 2022)

I can’t seem to find any information on this bike anyone have any ideas?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 4, 2022)

I have no idea about your bike ,but it sure is Super cool 😎


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 4, 2022)

It sure reminds me ot the mid 1970s when musclebikes were becoming BMX. It looks a lot like the Murray frames from that period.
Not conclusive though, I am checking my database for more info.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 6, 2022)

Some more pics..


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 6, 2022)

Cool Forks 👍✌


----------



## Coyote (Aug 8, 2022)

Love those coffin seats!! 😚


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 8, 2022)

About the only thing I know is "Man is that gonna be shiny when cleaned up!" 😎  😎  😎  😎 

Very cool!


----------



## jrcarz (Aug 19, 2022)

I believe it's a mid 70's very cool I have only seen a couple. I think it is safe to say it is very rare, especially in this great condition.  Nice Find.


----------

